# Does Pharmaceutical Advertising Affect Journal Publication About Dietary Supplements?



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Does Pharmaceutical Advertising Affect Journal Publication About Dietary Supplements? Abstract/Background Advertising affects consumer and prescriber behaviors. The relationship between pharmaceutical advertising and journals’ publication of articles regarding dietary supplements (DS) is unknown. Methods We reviewed one year of the issues of 11 major medical journals for advertising and content about DS. Advertising was categorized as [...]

*Read More...*


----------

